# What are you cooking for the Super Bowl?



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm making:

Buffalo Chicken Sliders with blue cheese sauce, baby carrots and celery, Manwich Sliders (for the kids),
Chocolate Cappucinno Cheesecake. 

My kids are bringing fruit trays, dips and chips and one of my grandsons is baking "monkey bread".....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lynda, where do you live ,? I will be right over. we're having Chineese and beer and Baileys. Go Saints.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Not cooking. This past Wednesday was my birthday, so we are celebrating (again) tomorrow. My son and DIL will be cooking - wraps and chile plus a huge salad. I'll probably pick up dessert, because I have *the best *pastry shop in my neighborhood.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Lynda, where do you live ,? I will be right over. we're having Chineese and beer and Baileys. Go Saints.


We'll have beer and Baileys too. Love Baileys mixed with Kahlua or Butterscotch Schnapps!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Not cooking. This past Wednesday was my birthday, so we are celebrating (again) tomorrow. My son and DIL will be cooking - wraps and chile plus a huge salad. I'll probably pick up dessert, because I have *the best *pastry shop in my neighborhood.


Happy Belated Birthday Michele, maybe I can come and join you too. Happy 36th.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dave, come on down!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:hungry:save me a seat


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We will be having beer and wine, nachos...then babyback ribs with potatoes and salad. I like the Baileys idea though....

I am saying go Saints!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:hungry:


Lynn said:


> We will be having beer and wine, nachos...then babyback ribs with potatoes and salad. I like the Baileys idea though....
> 
> I am saying go Saints!


geeze Lynn ,if you were not so far from Michele's , I would swing by for some ribs, my favorite.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are have having chili dogs,nachos and not sure what else! *GO COLTS!!!!:whoo:*


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We got the pups some new stuffed bones so they will be set. Do you gues watch the puppy bowl? I like to watch it for a few. It will be interesting to see what Gage will do. He likes to watch doggies on t.v. I will have there hair up in top knots with a blue scrutchie too. *GO COLTS!!!!:whoo:*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What's the puppy bowl?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Its on Animal Planet. It has a bunch of puppies playing around on a football field. There half time show is kitty half time. It should be fun.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sounds like a hoot. I'll have to watch for it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cristal, beer, jambalaya, baby back ribs & colt gumbo! Black & Gold Superbowl...WHO DAT, baby!! Geaux Saints!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Muching on chips and dips- pizza for dinner and brownies for dessert!
YUM!
And go Saints!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Chicken & Sausage Gumbo, Beer & Salty Dogs. Go Saints!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Going to a potluck and I am bringing "pork candy", which is little smokies wrapped in bacon coated with brown sugar and then baked in the oven...yummy!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

dbeech said:


> Going to a potluck and I am bringing "pork candy", which is little smokies wrapped in bacon coated with brown sugar and then baked in the oven...yummy!


YUM! That sounds good! Is it hard to make (meaning...does it take a lot of time?)


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

trueblue said:


> YUM! That sounds good! Is it hard to make (meaning...does it take a lot of time?)


It is a little putzy to assemble, but I put it together tonite so the flavors are infused then I will throw it in the oven before I go the party.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love the meals everyone. i'm less about the football, all about the food.

since we're vegetarians here, well, except for miss thang....we're having mock meatballs made mostly from walnuts (and totally addicting! i'm not a good sharer of these), 5 bean chili with molasses & apples, sweet potato fries, sauteed arugula with garlic and balsamic vinegar with dried chilis, and the kids are requesting hummus and pita.

of course much beer will be drank.... go saints, gotta route for the team that threw us out of the superbowl...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

like my creole spelling of "root" kim?. oops.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Everyone's food sounds terrific! Amy, I would love to try some of your vegetarian fare, it sounds delicious!

At first we were going to go with chicken and sausage gumbo, but now I'm leaning towards chicken and green chile enchiladas, with guacamole, chips and salsa.


A few years ago my brother got married in St. Charles, LA, and I have never met such a bunch of friendly people as those Cajun folks in my entire life! One evening I felt so stupid though. I was struggling with the local accents, plus my brothers wife was from Mexico and her mother spoke no English at all, so there was the Spanish going on. His wife speaks 5 or more languages, so she had a different accent to me, plus just meeting all the new people. We were to all meet at a restaurant called, phonetically, Re Shards'. DH and I drove up and down that street over and over looking for that place until we finally asked someone..... DUH, spelled, Richards!:doh:
Boy did I feel silly when we were 30 minutes late because we couldn't figure out the pronunciation of the name, but everyone was just nice as could be about it.

Go Saints!
Beverly


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Superbowl is our junk food day! Our best friends come over and we usually have lots of appetizers and snacks and then make Papa Murphy's pizza at halftime. 

This year we're having (so far) Swedish meatballs, little smokie sausages, shrimp cocktails, crabmeat dip, homemade salsa and chips, beer bread and dip and I have a couple of other things I might try this year. One of the blogs I follow was talking about a very popular appetizer in the 60's and 70's and I had never heard of it although my mom entertained a LOT and if she did make it, I don't remember it... it's club crackers with parmesan cheese sprinkled over each one and then wrapped with a raw strip of bacon. Cook for about 2+ hours. I may try this but will use brown sugar instead of the parmesan cheese..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We've made those crackers Carolyn, you'll be sorry because you can't stop eating them!

We've been invited to a Superbowl brunch to celebrate since everyone has to go to school or work tomorrow. (We're old!) We're having egg casseroles, green salad, fruit salad, bagels, muffins, coffee cake, mimosas, and coffee. I thought it was a great idea. 

I don't know what we'll have for dinner at home but probably something easy. From all of Kim's posts I've been pulled into WHO DAT so we'll be cheering for the Saints!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

dbeech said:


> Going to a potluck and I am bringing "pork candy", which is little smokies wrapped in bacon coated with brown sugar and then baked in the oven...yummy!


I thought the same thing Kim, the pork candy sounds declicious !!

We haven't decided yet. So this thread is perfect timing to give me some ideas. Have plenty of beer though, first things first. Bailey's too, just bought a brand-new bottle yesterday.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hopefully I'm going shopping!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Never heard of butterscotch Schnapps! Wow, want to try that one. Looks like we might be able to get together a SuperBowl Party Recipe book for Humans and the Dogs, bet it would make lots of money for Rescue! 
What am I having? Trying to decide if I will be good and have all veggies, or if I will eat my Kosher Knockwurst. Yes, I got some Cabots cheese and some chips and dip, so whatever, it will be fattening!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> love the meals everyone. i'm less about the football, all about the food.
> 
> since we're vegetarians here, well, except for miss thang....we're having mock meatballs made mostly from walnuts (and totally addicting! i'm not a good sharer of these), 5 bean chili with molasses & apples, sweet potato fries, sauteed arugula with garlic and balsamic vinegar with dried chilis, and the kids are requesting hummus and pita.
> 
> of course much beer will be drank.... go saints, gotta route for the team that threw us out of the superbowl...


Okay, I want recipes for all that!!! I can give you my private email :-} arty:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

JUST IN CASE YOU WONDER WHO"S GONNA WIN>>>and who to root for today>>>>WHO DAT>>>GO~~ WHO DAT! GO°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤GOº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º° GO°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤GOº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,...„SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º° GO°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸SAINTSº...¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø
GEAUX SAINTS!!!! WHO DAT!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> JUST IN CASE YOU WONDER WHO"S GONNA WIN>>>and who to root for today>>>>WHO DAT>>>GO~~ WHO DAT! GO°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤GOº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º° GO°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤GOº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,...„SAINTSº¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º° GO°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸SAINTSº...¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø
> GEAUX SAINTS!!!! WHO DAT!!!!!!!


:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:clap2::clap2::clap2: So Glad I was right!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We cooked some f'ing colts. Yeah!!! Who Dat, baby!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I rooted for the Colts & DH rooted for the Saints. But I'm really happy for the boost this will give New Orleans.
We feasted on (what else?) guacamole, chips, & crudites, margaritas~~plus Halftime Chili (recipe from Bon Appetite that you can find on Epicurious.com, best chili ever!) and cornbread. . . .


----------

